# Problème iRig 2 et GarageBand



## Romulus25 (8 Mars 2020)

Bonjour à tous !

Je viens chercher de l’aide après une bonne journée de prise de tête sur GarageBand !

J’ai acheté il y a quelques temps un iRig 2 pour pouvoir jouer de la guitare sur GarageBand. Le problème est que parfois ça fonctionne plutôt normalement , et parfois lorsque je branche ma guitare et bien dans mon casque j’entends tout ce qu’il y a autour de moi comme si c’etait le micro de l’iPhone qui était utilisé et pas ma guitare. J’ai regardé partout dans les paramètres je ne trouve absolument rien.

Si quelqu’un pouvait m’aider ce serait vraiment top, merci d’avance je craque là ^^


----------



## mokuchley (9 Mars 2020)

dans les preferences de garageband ; avez vous l'irig2 en entree et en sortie
dans l'utilitaire "configuration audio-midi " => fenetre audio=> est ce que l'irig2 est selectionné en entree et en sortie
chez IK Multimedia avez vous verifier si un driver est necessaire


----------



## Romulus25 (9 Mars 2020)

mokuchley a dit:


> dans les preferences de garageband ; avez vous l'irig2 en entree et en sortie
> dans l'utilitaire "configuration audio-midi " => fenetre audio=> est ce que l'irig2 est selectionné en entree et en sortie
> chez IK Multimedia avez vous verifier si un driver est necessaire



Merci de votre réponse ! Alors je précise que je suis sur GarageBand sous iPhone.


----------



## mokuchley (9 Mars 2020)

ah oui, je n'y est pas pensé....je ne connais pas IOS
vous pouvez verifier si votre casque n'a pas de soucis, en le testant sur un autre dispositif
et
utiliser un autre casque pour verifier que ce n'est pas le connecteur de l'iphone qui deconne

il faut aussi tester l'irig 2 avec un autre iphone


----------



## Nico filth (4 Avril 2020)

Bonsoir a tous , 
Voilà je vous explique mon problème . 

Je suis guitariste a mes heures perdues (comme en ce moment ) et j'utilise garageband ! Lorsque que j'utilise garageband j 'importe une musique provenant d'itunes et que je glisse pour que celle ci devienne une région et que je lance la lecture , j 'ai un son vraiment pourri et un taux de grésillements très important !!! chose qui ne c 'est jamais produite avant !  je ne sais plus quoi faire surtout que j 'ai passée une après midi complète a trouver le pb et je ne trouve pas !      je vous donne ma config et tout ce que j'ai essayé .

macbook pro dernière génération 13"
macos catalina 
une carte son scarlette2i2  2nd génération reliée en usb au mac et mon casque audio branché sur la carte 
logiciel garageband 10.3.4
et ma guitare relié sur le port 1 de la carte 
casque audio audio technica ATH M40x

j 'ai vérifié que ma carte était bien sélectionnée dans les préférences et dans le logiciel  (ok)
j 'ai essayé d écouter au casque en direct sur l 'ordi  via itunes le son est bon !  (ok)
j 'ai essayé sur garage band en direct et la mon casque faisait office de micro !! j' entendais les touches de l 'ordi résonner dans le casque 
En revanche lorsque je suis branché sur la carte son et que j 'écoute la musique qui se trouve dans le menu "multimédia" de garage band ( avant l 'importation donc .....le son est bon !!!!

j' ai aussi désinstallé et réinstallé garageband ( rien n 'a changé 
j 'ai re démarré l 'ordi a plusieurs reprise ( toujours pareil)

VOILÀ  je ne sais plus quoi faire ...!!!! 
EST QUE QUELQUN PEU M'AIDER SVP ?  
Merci beaucoup d 'avance


----------



## mokuchley (4 Avril 2020)

avant de me planter en vous repondant que votre problème se situe, bien, avec votre mac et non avec IOS, car sur ce  post vous êtes dans la section de IOS ( iphone, ipad )

alors IOS ou macOS ? oui, je connais la reponse, c'est juste avoir votre aval

quelques pensées =>


la carte son possède-elle le dernier driver ?
les musiques que vous récuperez ont ils des DRM....quand cela marchait, vous pouviez prendre n'importe quel music d'itunes; c'est ça ?
Vous dites ; "_que j 'écoute la musique qui se trouve dans le menu "multimédia" de garage band ":_
parlez vous de la music d'itunes sur une piste de garageband

Quand vous vous servez de votre home studio, uniquement avec la guitare ou un micro ou un clavier maitre; est ce que tout est correcte ?
Entre le moment ou cela fonctionner et après; avait vous eu des mises a jours ( mise a jour de catalina; mise a jour de securité ou tout autre ; car si cela viens de la mise a jour,, et que vous utilisez regulièrement time machine, vous pourriez tester un retour en arrière)

TROIS TEST ou 4 :

reset PRAM => https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT204063
RESET SMC => https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT201295
mode sans echec( touche maj au demarrage )
ouvrir ou creer une session vierge
réinitialiser MACOS ; a partir du menu recovery( CMD + R)
vous devez connaitre et donc verifier que tout est OK dans l'app. configuration audio/midi


----------



## karl22 (28 Décembre 2022)

Romulus25 a dit:


> Merci de votre réponse ! Alors je précise que je suis sur GarageBand sous iPhone.


Bonjour avez vous trouver la solution à ce pb ? Car j'ai le même soucis. Merci


----------

